# gas vs natural gas



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

Natural Gas and Propane burn differently so the burners in the respective grills will be different.  In the end, though, the product should be the same.


----------



## Finney (Mar 31, 2005)

Now while I don't have one... I can still answer this question.
With natural gas you would have a gas fitting from you house mounted in the area that you would be grilling.  This gets rid of the tanks and having to refill them.
You just hook up to the fitting and you're ready to go.

Of course... you have to have natural gas.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 31, 2005)

The product should be the same, but I think the connections are different.
If you have a big tank, conversions are difficult.  Both provide heat.
The cook will make the difference, as I have just learned.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

Captain Morgan is correct. The fittings are different so you can't use one type of gas on the wrong grill.  I should have clarrified "Final Product" as in the cooked food.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

Well, actually, it might...Natural Gas gives you and endless (almost) supply of fuel..Propane is finite.  Propane allows you to move the grill where you want, NG doesn't.  Decissions..Decissions....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't think the burners are different, just the orifice. To switch from one to the other yoiu just have to change the orifice.


----------



## Uncle Al (Apr 4, 2005)

Let's see, if you forget to shut off the grill and you're running propane ...it will cost about $10.00 to re-fill.

How much gas will be used if you leave your natural gas fired grill running for say a week??????   

Al


----------

